# Id Please...



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

I've had this in my tank for a little over a month. When I first got it it was only about 6" tall. It has grown to almost 30" tall! I need to know the name of it so I know how and when to prune it. I had to take the 2 pictures of it. Thanks for any help!

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/plant002.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/plant001.jpg

~Rena~


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like _Najas_ to me.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea Aka Guppy grass.
They are stem plants. just trimm them at the stems and replant


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

It can also grow just floating in the tank. Stems are quite brittle, prone to breakage. It's a good plant for shrimpers to keep as it is less dense than many moss species, yet still can fill a tank w/ cover for shrimp.


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for IDing that for me! I have plenty others in my tank that I don't know the name of that I purchased in a big bundle. I'll space them out so people don't get irritated with me! :mrgreen:


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Just post them all here. It's not irritating until someone creates multiple ID threads, plenty of people are willing to tell you what you have.


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Cool!! I will do when I get pics.


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay so I snapped some quick pictures of plants I have no idea what the names are. I'm having issues with algae right now so I double dosed on flourish and the plant in the 1st pic didn't seem to like it, it turned yellow overnight. I am a total noobie when it comes to plants so some I might have planted that should actually float!   I know for a fact that I need to add a plant substrate as I only have sand for right now. Yeah so I need to get reading some more because I don't know squat about growing aquarium plants. Some info on my tank: Coralife 2X65 Watts (was 10 hrs. is now 6 hrs.), am.-0, ni.-0, na.-under 0.5, ph-7.6, temp 86F (for discus), pool sand substrate, water change every 3-4 days, 2 rena xp3 for filtration. Also any suggestions on what to change in my set-up would be greatly appreciated.

Here it goes...

Pic. 1
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/PLANTS001.jpg

Pic. 2
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/PLANTS002.jpg

Pic. 3 I think this is the same as pic.2 
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/PLANTS008.jpg

Pic. 4
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/PLANTS003.jpg

Pic. 5
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/PLANTS004.jpg

Pic. 6
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/PLANTS005.jpg

Pic. 7
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/PLANTS007.jpg

Pic. 8
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/PLANTS010.jpg

Pic. 9
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g213/cturner324/plants/PLANTS011.jpg

TIA for any and all of your help!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

These are guesses - I am by no means even modestly good at this, but if you check PlantGeek.com or similar sources for pictures of the named species and accompanying profiles, you'll probably be able to match 'em up nicely.

pic 1) Cryptocoryne (mi oya?) - many species & cultivars out there, very tough to ID w/o several pics, ideally w/ good pics of a flower. This may suffer lots of leaf melt, as a result of transplanting - pull the crud out, but leavee the roots, it should send up new leaves.
pic 2, 3) If it's narrow leaf Java fern, you'll do well to get roots out of the sand. If it's mondo grass, you'd do well to get rid of it as it isn't aquatic. Also check Blyxa species.
pic 4) I know about nothing of Rotals, Hygro & Ludwigias - except that there are meny species of each
pic 6) Cabomba, probably caroliniana
pic 7) swords - Echinodorus species, many cultivars ranging in size & color from (except for chain sword) "quite large" to "PlantZilla"
pic 8 ) Hydrocotyle species - check H. peduncularis, vulgaris, _bowlesioides, _*leucocephala...*
pic 9) Crypt. wendtii, bronze


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm pretty bad at names, but I'll take a shot at a few. I agree with squawkbert about the crypts and swords and Hydrocotyle. Some of your pictures are a bit blurry so its hard to be really certain about specifics.

For 2, 3 also check out Potamogeton gayii 
4 might be Ludwigia brevipes
5 looks like it could be Hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia"

You can check out the Plantfinder at the top left of the page to see if the pictures and descriptions match your plants.


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you so much! This will give me somewhere to start since I was completely baffled!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

plants05 could be a M_yriophyllum_ species. plants003 could be _Hygrophila polysperma_.


----------

